
A polyglot's guide to multiple dispatch - molteanu
https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-multiple-dispatch
======
molteanu
Links to parts 2, 3 and 4:

Python: [https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-
mult...](https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-multiple-
dispatch-part-2/)

Common Lisp: [https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-
mult...](https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-multiple-
dispatch-part-3/)

Clojure: [https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-
mult...](https://eli.thegreenplace.net/2016/a-polyglots-guide-to-multiple-
dispatch-part-4/)

